# DIY VW CC Boost Gauge (NewSouth Performance) from ECS Tuning



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Product*

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5K0898021/ES2210245/










*Guideline that I followed. Pls check out the link to get familiar with the Install.*

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/91-b6-garage/313458-boost-gauge-install-how.html


*Tools:*

Flash Light
Small Cutter
Double sided tape
Electrical Tape
Hanger Wire



*Now the difference between the B6 and CC*

1- Go under the dash board and remove this part, its a foam and just pull it out.













2- You'll see a rubber seal, just make a really small hole for the tube.
Now here's the trick get a small diameter hanger wire and make a 90 degree bend (aprx 1ft or more), then connect the tube to the hanger and fish it out. You'll see the other end of the hanger on the upper side of the battery. 

*If your successful you don't have to remove the battery, intake ect.. *












3- Remove the engine cover and disconnect the Oem hose and connect the one that came with the kit. simple 4 sec job. No drilling 





















4- Fitment of the pod
















































5- Follow the procedure on how to remove the Light Switch and Dimmer.
Once removed connect the wirings..
MKV, MK6 and Passat B6 has different wiring instruction
*Gauge Wire Red - Black & Yellow (Light Switch)
Gauge Wire Black - Brown Wire (Light Switch)
Gauge Wire Yellow - Gray Dimmer Switch*

use these and make the connection faster aprx 5 sec/wire 











6- The End












**It took me a many hrs to figure out the best route for the Install and find out you can do it in less than 30mins** 
It saved me aprx $150 install fee :beer:

Disclaimer- I'm not responsible if you burn your fuse/car, If you're unsure and worried about the install pls get a professional.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

And the Pod fit perfectly? Looks good.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

there's a very tiny rubbing on the steering wheel. But after a mile or two you cant even notice it. Not the best looking gauge IMO but perfect for me. Rpm, speedo is in the same location if I need to take a glimpse while driving.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Well we don't really have any options, so this is an answer for now. 

Does this mean that pod kits for the B6 passats will work?


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

yes fits near perfect and I have no complaints. btw we can always get a aluminum ring for the gauge to make it looks better.

btw, don't forget to get with the white light. They have two identical pics with Indigo and White lights.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Tom333 said:


> yes fits near perfect and I have no complaints. btw we can always get a aluminum ring for the gauge to make it looks better.
> 
> btw, don't forget to get with the white light. They have two identical pics with Indigo and White lights.


Yea, I see the white backlite matches up nicely.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Awesome write-up!

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

So far so good on the fitment and quality of the product :thumbup:


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice write up...never been a real fan of the vent pods and I have reservations about the column mount. I am planning the attached type of install which remembertofocus has/had on his car.










Clean and sexy IMHO


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

that and the vents one looks nice


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome. Think I'm going to order one of these. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Op great find!.. gonna order it today.. Might need a hand installing it .. I wouldnt mind paying the $150 ..jus to be on the safe side..


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

pls show them the route of the vacum tube, they don't have to remove anything from the bonet. Maybe they'll charge you $50.


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> pls show them the route of the vacum tube, they don't have to remove anything from the bonet. Maybe they'll charge you $50.


yeah i will.. Prime Motoring in East Rutherford is going to do it.


----------



## VwCCRLine (Aug 30, 2011)

*boost gauge*

where can i purchase that boost gauge they way you have it set up


----------



## VwCCRLine (Aug 30, 2011)

piperpilot964 said:


> Nice write up...never been a real fan of the vent pods and I have reservations about the column mount. I am planning the attached type of install which remembertofocus has/had on his car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry this one i meant


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if you have to run the yellow wire for dimming? If I decided not to wire it, will it stay at max lighting or just not work at all?


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

Does anyone know which cup this is and how it's mounted in the photo? Thanks!





piperpilot964 said:


> I am planning the attached type of install which remembertofocus has/had on his car.


----------



## TheRealKilljoy (Oct 15, 2011)

*WTF*

OK, I have a 2010 CC and never found the piece to take off you show. Also busted my headlight switch following the other guide. What am I missing here??


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

that foam piece is underneath the footwell right on the firewall.
and the headlight switch you need to push the switch in and turn it, then pull it out


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

added to DIY


----------



## TheRealKilljoy (Oct 15, 2011)

*OK*

I think the piece removed rubber insert are where my clutch is? I simply don't have that in the footwell. Assuming this DYI is for an automatic. :confused


----------



## Devilsy2k (May 6, 2013)

Sorry to bring this from the dead, but i just installed this gauge on 6 speed and there's no rubber seal. You have to remove battery and there's wiring harness that goes inside the cabin. On the harness there's extra slots for wires/tubes to go inside the cabin, remove the small plug(there are 3 of them on the seal) and use coat hanger to feed vacuum line. Otherwise the installation is straight forward.


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone who has installed this have tips for making it rub less on the wheel? I can't deal with the noise. Just won't work for me. When I bought this I assumed it was a replacement part for the upper column cover from oem didn't realize it just slipped over top of the existing one. Had I known that I would have just bought a stick on single pod to go in the same spot.


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Also mine only had 2 wires. Does that mean I can't dim my gauge?


----------



## Devilsy2k (May 6, 2013)

When i installed mine, i used double sided tape and before pressing the cover down to stick, i pushed it all the way inside the column away from steering wheel while pushing the cover down. I didnt get any noticible rubbing. 2 wires on the same gauge from ECS as original post? Then something is wrong, mine had 3 wires and i can dim mine.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Great DYI just not it's for a DSG transmission. That access panel through the firewall won't work if you have a manual transmission. You will need to find another location.


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Devilsy2k said:


> When i installed mine, i used double sided tape and before pressing the cover down to stick, i pushed it all the way inside the column away from steering wheel while pushing the cover down. I didnt get any noticible rubbing. 2 wires on the same gauge from ECS as original post? Then something is wrong, mine had 3 wires and i can dim mine.


I'll try redoing mine then. And I realized I ordered the wrong one. I got the vdo gauge instead of new South so I just ordered up a new gauge.


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Well after much fiddling I have gotten mine to fit with minimal noise but only when the steering wheel is tilted all the way down. Realized now the pod section is hitting the dash trim under my cluster. Going to try moving it forward some. I think I might just keep my wheel too high for this thing though.


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Bringing this one back from the dead.

I have a 2012 and ran the wiring according to this DIY, but i have no light in my gauge.

Anyone know if the colors are different on 2012? Thanks


----------



## touareg32 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALEX_GARCIA911 (Nov 19, 2015)

*boos gauge instead center clock?*

anyone tried to replace the center console clock for an boost gauge? is it possible?


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

ALEX_GARCIA911 said:


> anyone tried to replace the center console clock for an boost gauge? is it possible?


It's possible. I wired mine to the headlight switch and it dims with the interior lights

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5277784-To-be-done-soon!-2012-clock-into-boost-gauge!/page3&highlight=boost+gauge


----------

